# Το όνομα «Παΐσιος»



## seimontadtecwyn (Apr 17, 2010)

Χθές είδα το ντοκυμαντέρ «Γέροντας Παΐσιος, ο Αγιορείτης».

Από πού προέρχεται το όνομα «Παΐσιος»; Έχει κάποια σημασία;

Χρησιμοποιείται το όνομα σαν βαπτιστικό όνομα και σήμερα;


----------



## pidyo (Apr 17, 2010)

Στα _Αποφθέγματα των Αγίων Γερόντων_ (με αποφθέγματα του πρώιμου μοναστισμού της αιγυπτιακής ερήμου), υπάρχει ένας αββάς Παΐσιος. Από την άλλη όλοι οι γνωστοί Παΐσιοι είναι σλαβικής, βουλγαρικής κλπ. καταγωγής.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2010)

Πιθανότατα οι γνωστοί Παΐσιοι είναι σλαβικής καταγωγής λόγω του Ρώσου αγίου Παϊσίου τού διά Χριστόν Σαλού (εορτάζει στις 17 Απριλίου —http://www.eortologio.gr/data/eortes/synaxarium_april.php—, δηλαδή σήμερα). Εμείς όμως τον δικό μας Παΐσιο τον γιορτάζουμε στις 19 Ιουνίου (http://www.eortologio.gr/data/eortes/eortes_Pi.php). Στα ρωσικά το όνομα είναι *Паисий*, τα υποκοριστικά του είναι Паися και Пася, η λατινική γραφή είναι Paisius, και για τη γραφή στις υπόλοιπες ανατολικές σλαβικές γλώσσες βλ. εδώ: http://kurufin.narod.ru/html/Translate/Paisius.html. Σύμφωνα με τους Ρώσους, το όνομα Παΐσιος προέρχεται από την ελληνική λέξη *παις*. Για την ετυμολόγηση αυτήν δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά τουλάχιστον μπορώ να καταλάβω τους Ρώσους που δεν έχουν τον δίψηφο συνδυασμό αι = /e/ κι επομένως γι' αυτούς το _παις_ (που πιθανόν το μεταγράφουν паис και το διαβάζουν _παΐς_) και το Паисиос είναι πολύ κοντά — γι' αυτό άλλωστε με βλέπετε λίγο επιφυλακτικό. Πάντως ο πρώτος άγιος με το όνομα Παΐσιος δεν ήταν Έλληνας, οπότε αυτό το όνομα ίσως και να του δόθηκε σε μια προσπάθεια ηχητικής απόδοσης του ξενικού — πρόκειται για τον Κόπτη Pishoy, τον αββά που προανέφερε ο Π2.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως ο πρώτος άγιος με το όνομα Παΐσιος δεν ήταν Έλληνας, οπότε αυτό το όνομα ίσως και να του δόθηκε σε μια προσπάθεια ηχητικής απόδοσης του ξενικού — πρόκειται για τον Κόπτη Pishoy, τον αββά που προανέφερε ο Π2.


Αυτός είναι εκείνος που τιμάται η μνήμη του στις 19 Ιουνίου. Στον Πάπυρο καλείται «Παΐσιος ο όσιος ο μέγας». Ο Πάπυρος αναφέρει άλλον έναν άγιο με το ίδιο όνομα, νεοφανή (κοσμικό όνομα: Παναγής Τυπάλδος-Μπασιάς), ο οποίος εορτάζει στις 7 Ιουνίου. Όσον αφορά τη χρήση τού ονόματος, στον Πάπυρο υπάρχουν τέσσερις πατριάρχες, δώδεκα επίσκοποι και δύο κωδικογράφοι με το ίδιο όνομα, καθώς επίσης (σε ξεχωριστά λήμματα) ο Παΐσιος ο Λιγαρίδης (μητροπολίτης Γάζης) και ο Παΐσιος ο Χιλανδαρηνός (Paisius Velichkovsky).


----------



## pidyo (Apr 17, 2010)

Στα αρχαία υπάρχει όνομα Παίσιος (στ. Β12), σε αμιγώς ελληνικό ονοματολογικό περιβάλλον. Υπάρχει επίσης εθνικό Παίσιος, στον Στέφανο και σε ύστερους γραμματικούς, από πόλη της Ιταλίας ή/και από άλλη πόλη της Μυσίας. Λογικά όμως αυτά δεν έχουν σχέση με το Παΐσιος.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2010)

Σωστά, υπάρχει η _Παισός_ τής Μυσίας (Στράβ. 13, 589), που λογικά δίνει εθνικό _Παίσιος_.

Αλλά δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να κατανοήσω με ποιον μηχανισμό το _παις_ μπορεί να δώσει _Παΐσιος_ (αν ξέρει κάποιος, ας βοηθήσει) όπως λέν' οι Ρώσοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως ο πρώτος άγιος με το όνομα Παΐσιος δεν ήταν Έλληνας, οπότε αυτό το όνομα ίσως και να του δόθηκε σε μια προσπάθεια ηχητικής απόδοσης του ξενικού — πρόκειται για τον Κόπτη Pishoy, τον αββά που προανέφερε ο Π2.


...που οι Ρώσοι τον λένε Μεγάλο Παΐσιο (Паисий Великий).


----------



## pidyo (Apr 17, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Αλλά δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να κατανοήσω με ποιον μηχανισμό το _παις_ μπορεί να δώσει _Παΐσιος_ (αν ξέρει κάποιος, ας βοηθήσει) όπως λέν' οι Ρώσοι.



Αυτό είναι σίγουρα ρώσικη παρετυμολογία: το παις έχει παραγωγικό θέμα παιδ-, δεν μπορεί να δώσει Παΐσιος. Μπορώ να ψάξω τη Δευτέρα για την προέλευση του ονόματος, αν δεν επείγεται κανείς.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...που οι Ρώσοι τον λένε Μεγάλο Παΐσιο (Паисий Великий).


Κι εμείς το ίδιο: :)


Zazula said:


> Στον Πάπυρο καλείται «Παΐσιος ο όσιος ο μέγας».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Αυτό είναι σίγουρα ρώσικη παρετυμολογία: το παις έχει παραγωγικό θέμα παιδ-, δεν μπορεί να δώσει Παΐσιος.


Το ίδιο λέω κι εγώ. Να επισημάνω, ωστόσο, ότι στις ρωσικές ιστοσελίδες είδα την αναφορά σε детский, όχι στο _παις_ — τη σύνδεση την έκανα μόνος μου, διότι δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάποια άλλη ελληνική λέξη με σημασία детский να παράγει κάτι κοντινότερο στο Παΐσιος.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 26, 2012)

Το Παΐσιος είναι η ελληνική μεταγραφή του αιγυπτιακού ονόματος Pishoy που αργότερα πήραν οι Σλάβοι. 
Κοιτώντας εδώ στα wiki/Monasteries_named_after_Saint_Pishoy_ ...note that the Red Monastery near Souhag is also named after an Egyptian saint called Pishay. This saint is not to be confused with Saint Pishoy_. (Επίσης υπάρχουν τύποι Bishoy και Bishay). 
Παρότι οι δύο άγιοι είναι ξεχωριστοί, το όνομά τους μοιάζει να είναι παραφθορά της ίδιας εβραϊκής ρίζας. 
*Pishay -> Bishay -> Abshai -> Abishai_(biblical_figure), Αβεσσά, ανηψιός του Δαβίδ που το όνομά του σημαίνει "αββάς (πατέρας) του δώρου".*


----------

